# UGJs cost, worth it?



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

I am adding up the cost for all the materials for an UGJ system in a standard 55 and it is getting up towards the cost of a Koralia Evolution pump, which I hear very good things about in terms of eliminating deadspots. Are UGJs going to be worth the money and time or should I just grab a 750 gph Koralia and blow it along the base of the BG?

I am doing my first DIY background on this tank also and the Koralia would mean I dont have to plumb the UGJs behind it.

Thanks


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

In the big picture, yes they are worth it *ONLY *if you spend the time to make sure that they will get rid of 90% of fish waste. I had them setup on my tank and they worked great. However I recently turned them off and my Salvini's bred right after. imo it was worth it to remove them to get my fish to start breeding.

I would add them to your tank. you can always remove it.
Spend the money, spend the time. Make sure that they put most of debris into an input of a filter. I did this by putting flake food into the tank before any rocks/fish/sand was in it. I'd put large quantities in, and kept adjusting them until the water currents took the food into the input of my filters.

Just make sure that they work and you'll never regret it. Ever.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've thought about them, but like the idea of just adding a powerhead , if needed. I do a water change 1x week, so I vacuum most stuff up.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

I picked up a couple of the koralia evolution 750s at the big als black Friday sale for a killer price. I've heard good things and this made the BG way easier to make.

Might build the UGJs for another tank because they do seem awesome.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

They work great. Take your time setting them up and experiment with placement. As long as you work with it, you'll be please with the results. 
(*Floridagirl* also had a good point. Although UGJs help maintain a clean look, they're not a substitute for weekly water changes.)


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have them on all my cichlid tanks. They work awesome. Only downfall's I found are that they take up alot of space inside the tank, as well as hard to hide. :?


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

little off subject what about doing it around top of tank like spray bar but different sprayers in all directions so i don't have to look at them when they blow my sand around or fish move the sand on me doing it to help slow my rio hyper flow 26 for my 40 breeder


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You can use them on the top as well but it may not be as efficient. Depending on the GPH and height of the tank, it would have to take creative placement to get an effect similar to the UGJs. 
Since you're talking about a 40 gal. breeder, try it and see if you like the results. An entire UGJ system may be a bit of an overkill for that tank.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

pump 1590 gph


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

IMO its worth is greater than the cost, I have 2 UDJ in my 125g.
Most of the materials were recycled or bought from Habitat for Humanity ReStore; greatest expense were the pumps - 2 x Marineland 1200.
I'm very satisfied with their performance, the added circulation at the floor of the tank makes cleaning easier.
The difficult part is designing a UDJ for your tank, be patient and take your time .. lots of trail and error and I'm certain you won't regret it.
good luck


----------

